
Show HN: Algorithm Helper (Android app) - rpandey1234
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.stanford.algorithms
======
rpandey1234
I wanted to share a personal project I've been working on: Algorithm Helper
gives you simple and clear explanations for algorithms and data structures.
The goal is create a Wikipedia-style collection of articles about various
concepts that is suitable for mobile reading, which means we favor intuition
over proofs.

The content is open-source at
[https://github.com/rpandey1234/AlgorithmHelper](https://github.com/rpandey1234/AlgorithmHelper).
I'd love any pull requests or feedback.

------
Ro93
Wow, I was just thinking of spinning up something similar. This is a fantastic
idea good sir. I'm going to make a pull request right after this comment.

------
wingerlang
Why is it an app and not a website?

Does it have visuals/image/animations/videos to help understand?

\---

EDIT: Okay I saw there is a website as well. And also that there are no images
etc.

